
iPhone replacement? - source99
It’s time for me to upgrade my phone from the 6S that has been serving me well these past few years.<p>I have had an iPhone since the original so I know it’s gonna be annoying to switch to something new.<p>I really want a smaller phone and that is the main reason I don’t want to upgrade to a new iPhone.<p>I love the IOS&#x2F;Mac OS ecosystem with photos and messages and phone calls seamlessly switching between my phone and MacBook.<p>I really want a phone with google maps, phone calls and sms.<p>The smaller the better.<p>Suggestions?
======
NikxDa
Well, if you love your ecosystem but want a smaller phone, why not go with an
iPhone SE? It packs all the modern tech in a small form-factor, and you get
all the convenience you already know.

